# avatar test



## ricoba (Apr 15, 2006)

just checking


----------



## Larry (Apr 15, 2006)

Testing


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 16, 2006)

Glad yours works.  Mine doesn't with the latest version of  Firefox

Sterling


----------



## The Conch Man (Apr 16, 2006)

Kauai Kid said:
			
		

> Glad yours works.  Mine doesn't with the latest version of  Firefox
> 
> Sterling



Just logged-on to Firefox ~~ version 1.5.0.2 & everything is workin fine ~~


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 16, 2006)

There is no need to make an extra post to check your avatar.  It will show in your profile.  

Also, if you revisit any of your existing messages, they will now show your current avatar.  Same goes for signature changes.


----------

